# GSD Rescue Organization



## nlsst9 (Jul 16, 2008)

I am not quite sure where to put this post but I thought if this is the wrong section it would be moved. I am looking to find a good german shepherd organization to belong to. I was wondering if any of you belong to any organizations that are good organizations and if so if you had any information you could give me. Thank you


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Natalie,
Where are you located?


----------



## nlsst9 (Jul 16, 2008)

I am located in Western Pennsylvania


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

NW, SW or W? I know BDBH brings alot of transports thru Erie.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Echo White Shepherd Rescue has foster homes in PA.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSR-SP.com
saveashepherd.com

Depending on whether you are NW or SW you might look into rescues in Ohio and West Virginia as well.


----------

